# Oklahoma joes rider dlx



## sean124 (Feb 19, 2020)

Anyone have one of these?   I’m looking to buy a new cooker.  Coming from a propane smoker.   Wanted to try a pellet grill.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 20, 2020)

sean124 said:


> Anyone have one of these?   I’m looking to buy a new cooker.  Coming from a propane smoker.   Wanted to try a pellet grill.




I saw one the other day and for the price of $650.00, Oklahoma Joe is offering a pretty nice pellet grill for that price.  It has a very unique searing and smoking set up and over 1200 cubic inches of cooking space.  The grill does have more moving parts then the average pellet grill, so care and inspection will be very important, but as long as it’s kept clean...  which is very important and properly maintained, it should be ok.  One thing I noticed is that it has 2 grease drain outlets at the opposite ends of the grill and they drain the cooked grease away from the Fire Pot...  Something that another well known brand Pellet Grill manufacture couldn’t figure out with their new resent release.  I would research and read any and all reviews on the Ok Joe Rider DLX pellet grill and see how others feel about it before buying one.   Also, to get a head start on the understanding of the grill, it’s good to read the Owners Manual before you buy it.  The link to the Owners Manual is at the bottom.  Good luck and post back if you do decide to get one.

http://content.wcbradley.com/WCB/Char-Broil/Product/Manuals/20202106 1 Product Guide, English, French, Spanish.pdf

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## sean124 (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for the info.  Seen a couple videos on it.  Still up in the air at this point.  Going to wait a bit before I jump.   Hell I might go back to a stick burner.   My budget may open up a bit if I give it some time.   Semper Fi Brother.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 22, 2020)

Oorah Brother!!   You know, the easiest way to bbq is by using a pellet grill IMO.  My pellet grill functions as both a pellet grill and a stick burner at the same time with the mods I’ve done to it, so I have the best of both worlds...   Depending on your budget, you have a lot of options out there.  I did think the OK Joe Rider DLX Pellet Grill look like a nice  grill/smoker for the money when I saw it.  Good luck

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------

